# Gute Anleitung zum Versenden von HTML-Mails?



## tip-doppelkeks (3. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich würde gerne einen Newsletter von meiner Homepage als HTML dokument erstellen.


Ich habe mich bei einem Newsletterdienst angemeldet der behauptet ich könne den Newsletter wie gewohnt in meinem Web-Editor (uralt Frontpage in meinem Fall) erstellen und müsse dann nur den Quelltext als Emailtext einfügen.

Ganz so einfach funktioniert es aber scheinbar nicht, obwohl ich ein ziemlicher noob bin und es eigentlich genau so einfach bräuchte... 

Was mach ich falsch?
Kennt jemand eine gute (detaillierte) Anleitung wie ichs richtig mache?

Mein Anliegen ist für viele hier wahrscheinlich Pipifaxx, aber für Hilfe wär ich dennoch dankbar.


----------



## Puepue (3. November 2010)

Eine wirklich perfekte Anleitung hab ich auch nie gefunden.. das macht die Erfahrung..

Super Wichtig:
Du musst das ganze als Tabelle(n) machen:
<table> ...

Ansonsten wird das bei den meisten Anbietern eine MIschung aus hässich und unlesbar


----------



## zcei (3. November 2010)

Aua :s
mit Tabellen arbeitet man eig schon lange nicht mehr, das würd ich dann auch nach Möglichkeit nicht in ner Mail machen 

Willst du in deinem Mail-Programm den Newsletter schreiben, oder soll das per Webscript laufen?


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (4. November 2010)

Ich benutze einen Dienst, wo ich Text in vorgefertigte Boxen "einfach" eingebe und auf senden klicke.
Da werden auch die Adressen gesammelt, Bestätigungslinks versendet etc...

Womit man aktuell arbeitet ist mir eigentlich ziemlich wurscht, ich bin kein Profi im Webdesign und habe auch keinerlei Ambitionen es zu werden, es soll nur einfach sein und'n bisschen nett aussehen.

Die Sache ist für ne Bandhomepage. Wenn ich eine Grafik vom Logo dort eingebracht kriege, ein paar Links einbauen und ein bisschen mit den Farben spielen kann bin ich eigentlich schon glücklich.
Eine reine Textmail "es gibt Neuigkeiten, geh auf die Homepage!" würde sicher reichen, sähe aber nicht so höpsch aus und bleibt daher erstmal mein Plan B bis ich vom Projekt HTML-Newsletter die Nase voll hab... 

Optimal wäre es für mich halt, wenn ich ne Seite in Frontpage basteln könnte und die dann irgendwie in den Posteingang meiner Abonnenten gezaubert kriegen würde, denn mit Frontpage kann ich mittlerweile *halbwegs* umgehen.

Danke für eure Mühen!


----------



## Puepue (4. November 2010)

Wie willste ne schöne html Mail ohne Tabellen machen?
einfach nur Bilder reinklatschen.. ok geht auch.. 

Outlook 2007 (und aufwärts) interpretiert nicht mehr wie der IE sondern wie Word.. da gibts nur Tabellen, wenn es bei jedem Anbieter möglichst gleich aussehen soll (steht übrigens an allen Ecken und Enden des Internets.. bspw. hier: http://www.crmmanager.de/magazin/artikel_1369_outlook_2007_html_css.html )


----------



## UnnerveD (4. November 2010)

Ich kann dir sagen, dass wir bei uns im Unternehmen mit Mailchimp arbeiten und dort bewusst Tabellen und CSS eingesetzt werden -> da kannste das Ganze auch in einem Webeditor vorbereiten und dann in Mailchimp rüberkopieren, bzw. ganze Templates importieren.

Wichtig ist, dass du alle bilder die in dem Mailing vorkommen vorab irgendwo hochladen solltest - idealerweise machst du das direkt bei Mailchimp.

MfG


----------



## Puepue (6. November 2010)

Frage: Wie gut sind denn deine HTML-Kenntnisse? 
Dann wissen wir, wo wir anfangen müssen zu erklären..

verstehst du also, z.B. was das hier ist?


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Mein erster Newsletter</title>
</head>
<body>
    <table width="600" border="0">
        <tr>
            <td width="300" bgcolor="#CC0000">
               <span>Linke Spalte mit roten Hintergrund</span>
            </td>
            <td width="300" bgcolor="#333333">
               <span>Rechte Spalte mit grauem Hintergrund</span>
            </td>
        </tr>
    </table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

